# Vengerov family - home recording



## Camiz (Aug 6, 2021)

Dear all,

I am absolutely fond of Maxim Vengerov and I was lucky enough to attend some of his concerts in France and in Switzerland.

I found a beautiful home-made video of Maxim playing with his young daughter. I hope this sub-forum is the appropriate place to post it :






Kind regards

Camille


----------

